

UN Pushes Plan To Assume Internet Governance Role - cobrausn
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/02/22/1659244/un-pushes-plan-to-assume-internet-governance-role

======
tjic
Q: What problem does this solve?

A: The "problem" that government officials don't get to throw their weight
around and break anarchic, bottom-up, emergent systems that don't kow-tow to
them.

~~~
nir
I doubt having the UN in charge is preferable in any way to having the US govt
in charge.

For all its faults, the US is a democracy where people do have _some_
influence on the political process. The UN is essentially run by ad-hoc
coalitions of tyrants.

~~~
dhughes
The US is your democracy not mine.

~~~
nir
Actually I'm not a US citizen at all, and still I have a better chance of
influencing a decision by the US government than most UN member nations'
citizens have in their own countries.

------
drcube
This is a solution looking for a problem.

On the bright side, they can't screw it up any more than the US is already.

On the brighter side, this will be less effective than herding cats. It's like
the governments of the world are teaming together to show us all how
ineffective and incompetent they are.

------
wmf
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3615701>

------
ficho
It is quite ridiculous and revolting that government would be able to use the
UN so quickly and efficiently when the outcome to to give them control and
possibly econical power over a resource, threatening to pass the agreement
into "international law" and yet take years of bs negotiations, political
stalling and blaming the UN on most major issues out there only to come on
with non binding agreements...

To me that says the most and is just revolting. Let's hope this doesn't go
through making the Internet dependent on a consensus based decision making
process is just absurd and a good way of killing it as we know it.

------
dreamdu5t
The Internet should be governed by free adoption of open protocols, not
governments.

------
wisty
Note the main sponsors - China and Russia.

------
mattmiller
The only UN rules that the US is interested in adhering to.

